# 3.5 POUNDS OF GOLD TAB MEMORY - SOLD!



## glorycloud (Dec 8, 2018)

Here is a small lot of gold tab memory for sale on eBay:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/332935613490

:G :G :G 8)


----------



## glorycloud (Dec 8, 2018)

SOLD! Thanks!!


----------



## silversaddle1 (Dec 8, 2018)

IRT is paying $16.25 a pound right now for that material. I know it's only a diff of 7 bucks, but hey.


----------



## glorycloud (Dec 9, 2018)

Thanks for the info SS1.


----------

